# Indoor compact automatic composter :)



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.naturemill.com/

This little gem will mix and seperate the finished compost into a little bin. My understanding is that it uses very little power to run the motors and fan from time to time. Perfect for small rooms or apartments. Way faster finished product then waiting ~3months in a backyard. You can trade the compost to neighbours or others in the community for other goods like produce in exchange.  It can also process meats and dairy something not recommedned for your backyard composter unless you've got a large enough and hot enough pile to cook and break down those items.

Some videos on it here.





Home Depot Canada sells them but online only.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Very cool. I wonder how much it cost?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Not sure. I recall Craigslist or Kijiji sometime this week or last selling one used. I think it was $95 used. If you use it outside the carbon filter would matter less then inside but you can't beat the speed to finished product. Also a good trade item for ediables in return to gardeners in a SHTF bug in situation and you have excess power to run such an item.

I'll check..

Found it.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...emill&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Tho I remember it being cheaper as when I saw it, it had a lot of other models as well. I guess they chose to sell the highest model on the HD site.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

...today it's about an hour wait to get across the Queenston-Lewisburg Bridge to United States...


----------

